# Jobs in Music field?



## Lost Frequencies (Aug 11, 2015)

Music is my passion and love! I'm already working as a DJ in India. Mostly i'll be doing private gigs like Wedding Receptions, College Parties, Any kind of Events etc etc.

So are there any kind of jobs in the field of Music in Australia?
Jobs like DJ working for a sound rental company based in Australia, Event Management Jobs, DJ Tutor etc You know basically Music stuff!!


----------

